# Where do you get stickers? [POLL]



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 26, 2009)

I was just curious if the majority of the, umm, population shall we say, gets their stickers from Cubesmith, or if people buy vinyl sheets and hand-cut the, or if you make your own.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 26, 2009)

i make my own stickers


----------



## Edmund (Dec 26, 2009)

Cubesmith after the ones they come with wear out, unless it is DS then I immediately put on new stickers.


----------



## Provectus (Dec 26, 2009)

I just use the stickers from cube4you but if given the chance, I'd go for cubesmith tiles.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 26, 2009)

Saintlavin said:


> i make my own stickers



What material do you use?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 26, 2009)

The stickers from tribox are nice, I only had one set of them, but otherwise I use Cubesmith.

How oddly timed too, my cubesmith order should arrive today, according to the online tracking, LOL.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 26, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Saintlavin said:
> 
> 
> > i make my own stickers
> ...



i just use vinyl sheets from the car sticker shop, they last a dam long time under heavy loads, I've had mine on for 6 months on my cube and it still looks spanking new


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 26, 2009)

Car sticker shop? Do you by chance, know the name of it? That's pretty cool. I'd imagine since they're designed for cars they'll last you at least 1.5 years.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 26, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Car sticker shop? Do you by chance, know the name of it? That's pretty cool. I'd imagine since they're designed for cars they'll last you at least 1.5 years.



being that i am in Malaysia i cant really tell you where to get it. and its like those cubesmith sheets only better


----------



## shelley (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a friend who cuts his own vinyl stickers (used to be a puzzle builder). Between him and Cubesmith, I get all the stickers I need.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 28, 2009)

I order from cubesmith if one of my most important puzzles need stickers, and I order a bunch of backup stickers with it. 

If I order from cube4you, I try to get a few sets of stickers.

If I want to sticker a puzzle that I don't use that often, I cut my colored self-adhesive sticker material.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 28, 2009)

I order from cubesmith, but I'd love to be able to make my own vinyl stickers. Doesn't Adam Zamora make stickers?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 28, 2009)

I order from cubenjoy so i get my stickers from cubenjoy.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 28, 2009)

I order from cubesmith for my stickers but I only change the stickers if I dislike the "stock" item stickers or those get ruined.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 28, 2009)

Saintlavin said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > Saintlavin said:
> ...



Hi fellow Malaysian  May I know which shop?


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who saw "poll" in all caps, and thought it was an OLL variant?


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> Am I the only one who saw "poll" in all caps, and thought it was an OLL variant?



No you weren't. =)

Cubesmith


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> I have a friend who cuts his own vinyl stickers (used to be a puzzle builder). Between him and Cubesmith, I get all the stickers I need.



how lucky u are to have a friend like that


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Hi fellow Malaysian  May I know which shop?[/QUOTE]

hi amos, congratz at the NR avg, i made them at selayang, in selayang mall. i dont know if you know where is selayang. if you need more info just message me away!


----------



## Zubon (Dec 28, 2009)

4Chan said:


> The stickers from tribox are nice, I only had one set of them, but otherwise I use Cubesmith.
> 
> How oddly timed too, my cubesmith order should arrive today, according to the online tracking, LOL.




The stickers from tribox are great. They are vinyl and strong just like the cubesmith ones but the spacing on the backing paper is the same distance as on the cube so you can use transparent adhesive paper to put one cube face on at once. Cubesmith stickers are annoying to put on one by one. Tribox is cheap and for me shipping is only a 80yen (70￠) stamp.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 28, 2009)

cubesmith

and I have a million c4u stickers at home but they suck and I don't use them.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> cubesmith
> 
> and I have a million c4u stickers at home but they suck and I don't use them.



i would use them till they are basiclly worthless(during breaking in ) and sucky . then i would silicone my cube and then use my custom stickers


----------



## Novriil (Dec 28, 2009)

It's a pain in the ass to switch the stickers later.. the adhesive never comes off very well and it takes so much time.


----------



## Saintlavin (Dec 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> It's a pain in the ass to switch the stickers later.. the adhesive never comes off very well and it takes so much time.



i just use rubbing alcohol to remove the residue


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 28, 2009)

Michal Halczuk's Stickers.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 28, 2009)

I have used both cubesmith and Ebay. Some stickers came free with cube orders on Ebay (ie white ES 5x5, black ES 4x4). And a full set of 6x6 stickers with my YJ 6x6 cube ordered from dealperfect.


----------

